
How Puberty Kills Girls’ Confidence - CraneWorm
https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2018/09/puberty-girls-confidence/563804/?single_page=true
======
qubax
You know what also kills girls' confidence? Telling them their natural rite of
passage into womanhood causes them to lose confidence.

So puberty kills girls' confidence. Then they have college rape campuses to
look forward to.

Thanks to the media, we've conditioned females into fearing society, schools,
cities, everything. Why stop there? Why not condition them to fear their
natural process of growing up. Something they can't escape or avoid. All for
those clickbait pennies.

All media should come with warning from the FDA just like cigarettes.
Cigarettes - toxic to your lungs. News/media - toxic to your mind.

~~~
commandlinefan
In my lifetime, I've seen the concept and notion of femininity ridiculed more
and more, and I don't see any sign that it's slowing down. If femininity isn't
being ridiculed, it's being redefined to the point of meaninglessness so that
it's exactly the same as masculinity, or just doesn't exist at all. But, like
it or not, politically correct or not, grown women's physical characteristics
are undeniably, unavoidably, feminine - so it shouldn't come as much of a
surprise that when you have a society with a 50+ year history of insisting
that to be feminine is to be a failure, to be oppressed, to not living up to
your potential, finding yourself unmistakably so would tend to put a damper on
your confidence.

~~~
brokenmachine
In what ways does society insist that to be feminine is to be a failure, to be
oppressed and to not live up to your potential?

TBH I'm not sure exactly what point you are trying to make. If it is that
society is against femininity as a concept, then I disagree.

------
chrisco255
Yeah, only girls are affected by puberty...said no teenage boy ever.

~~~
charlesism
According to the article, much less so than girls. I have no idea if this is
correct. Feel free to contribute evidence to the contrary, if you have it.

